# Best way to seal bamboo



## MarkBambisi (May 30, 2012)

Help--I'm having trouble getting a seal coat to adhere to bamboo! Bamboo has a very hard, smooth surface. If it is sanded the natural finish is destroyed. Also, my use is primarily exterior, so a non-yellowing sealer is a must. 
Thanks for all thoughts and suggests!
-Mark


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

Never used bamboo but teak oil works on tough to finish woods.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Mark

Bamboo is actually a grass not a wood. It does finish well but maybe only with surface finishes like poly. 

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Bamboo isn't wood. Its a grass. Sanding will ruin it unless you are very careful because it won't sand evenly. About the only thing I can suggest for outdoor use that holds up well to exposure to the sun light is Cabot's spar varnish. I used it to finish the top of my out door work table over a year ago and the wood still looks like it did the day I finished applying the varnish. You can pick it up a Lowes.


----------



## MarkBambisi (May 30, 2012)

I'm clear on bamboo being grass.  I listed it under woodworking as I didn't know where else to do so. And spar varnish is likely the way to go due to the UV protection it offers. Kiln dried bamboo has a very resistant surface and yes any real sanding will destroy/lesson its appearance. So if sanding is not a good option what other possible means are available to prep the surface to gain the best adhesion possible? Would a very thinned down first coat of varnish help? Are there other prep options/ideas anyone? Tks! 
PS: my use is similar to fly rods (exposed to sun and moisture on a regular basis but not left outdoors over night or for extended periods).


----------



## zoshia (Jun 19, 2012)

If you have not completed your project already you should use Tung Oil. At least three coats. Apply thin coats allowing it to soak in every night with a very light sand using 400 or higher or steel wool in between. The more coats you add the harder the finish will be. 

It's takes time but is quite worth it!


----------



## MarkBambisi (May 30, 2012)

Yes! I eventually discovered tung oil. It works great! It provides a very durable finish even w/o sanding. It does talk time as the coats need to dry overnight but it is worth it...the only thing I've found that comes close to working as well.


----------

